# Working with Pentacryl.



## GoodsCustomCarpentry (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently began an exciting new project for a local customer. The project involves turning a 290 year old slab of white oak into a conference table. The slab was cut at 90 degrees horizontally to the tree and measures 7' 11" at its widest and 6' 9" in height and a full 6" thick (which will be trimmed down to just 2 inches when planed and sanded smooth/level.) The tree was a recently dead tree and was cut from a local forest preserve( the customer). Knowing that slabs like this are prone to split, crack, and check; I decided I would try a product called Pentacryl. Pentacryl is a wood stabilizer and is recommend to keep wood from splitting. I used a gallon of the stuff so far while the slab has been air drying for about 2 months. I have noticed a 3-4 inch crack started right in the middle of the heartwood, but other than that the slab is split free. Has anyone else ever used Pentacryl or completed a project like this? If so I would appreciate any tips or ideas.
Thanks,
Jeremy











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have no advice to offer (sorry) but I sure hope you share with us an update on this project as it proceeds. It looks like a fascinating project.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Perhaps you may be able to stop the splitting by drill out the pith at the heart of the log.

About 1 1/2'" should do it. This will relieve the stress.


----------



## GoodsCustomCarpentry (Oct 4, 2010)

-Thanks Rick for the website. Thats actually the people I ordered the first gallon of Pentacryl from. 
-Dick do you mean I should drill all the way through the slab or hollow out the pith from the bottom? Does that really work? Any other suggestions?
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out this Google search I made. There are many explanations about removing the pith.

They explain this better than I could.

Here's a product that has peeked my interest. I wonder if any LJs have tried it. Cedarshield.

If you look at this site, it has some video demonstrations.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wondering why you want to take it down to 2"

Lee


----------



## GoodsCustomCarpentry (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Sawdust2 here is some of the ideas I had and if anyone has a better idea I am certainly all ears.

#1. The slab weights approx. 300 lbs the way it is right now, so it's not very easy to move around or feasible to leave that way as a finished product.
#2. One idea I was thinking about was to cut it half, since the slab is a full 6 inches thick, Then I would have two 3-2.5 inch slabs…more wood for the working!
#3. The other idea I had was leaving the outside 3-4 inches a full 6" thick, and just hollowing out the rest of the underside to remove some of the weight.
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

While the idea of making 2 slabs is nice I think it would result in more stress relief and actually cause more problems. But if you have access to a mill that can cut it it is sure a consideration.

You say it is recently dead so stress is still a big factor.Which I think you recognize vis-a-vis the Pentacryl.

Ii think paring out a goodly amount of the center is a good alternative. But take a tip from turners and leave a generous amount of wood while it dries for 10-12 months. You might want to get a supply of brown wrapping paper to control the drying process.

I'd also be doing some homework on dealing with that much end grain.

Does the pic show the best side?

Then you have to deal with the interesting art aspects of natural edging and whether or not to keep the bark.

Fortunately you will have time to work out these and other possibilities. I'm going to keep track of this as long as you keep posting your progress.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

You could always add a "bowtie" to hold the split together and to add character to the piece?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not tried pentacryl yet but it get good reviews. Most turners soak the wood in it for a little while depending on how big it is, my question would be how do you get enough on that big chunk of wood and how long do you have to keep it on it. Keep us up dated on your project.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

How on Earth are you going to resaw that board into two slabs? I'm guessing a horizontal bandsaw of some sort. It's a wonderful piece of wood and although the heft is attractive to us that like heft, I agree with you that a 300lb+ table might be unecessarily difficult. After all, you're not building a workbench. I can't help you with the splitting but I've heard of punching the pith before. I wish you luck & hope you'll keep us updated.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

There was a discussion about the same thing on Wood Web's Sawing and Drying Forum. It was established that even if you soaked the cross cut piece in a swimming pool full of Pentacryl it would never penetrate enough to prevent cracking. It was also established that since the piece will crack the best approach would have been to saw it into pie shaped pieces, let it dry, and trim and fit the pieces back together.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have nothing to add but want to thank you all for the education


----------

